# Opinions on a 4" Lifted Rubi



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright guys, I know that this is beating a head horse here but, I'm looking to upgrade Jeeps, and I came acrossed a pristine, Rubicon. The only thing is that it has a 4" lift. The tires are still the stock tires. I want to know if switching my Boss over from me '97 will be a problem? Also, Boss said that I will be able to match my frames up, etc but they said I may be over FGWR weight or whatever. Anyone see an issue with this?


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

no issue at all if you like the new jeep then just switch.


----------

